# Thank you AAAStinkie!



## MedPretzel (Jan 15, 2006)

I started the Wheat beer friday. (Thanks, Frank!!!)


It's smelling like the real thing so far! I added 2.5 # of sugar, and it had an SG of 1.040. 


So, I ferment to dryness, right?


----------



## masta (Jan 15, 2006)

MedPretzel said:


> I started the Wheat beer friday. (Thanks, Frank!!!)
> 
> 
> It's smelling like the real thing so far! I added 2.5 # of sugar, and it had an SG of 1.040.
> ...




2.5 # Sugar ?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 15, 2006)

You were suppossed to put both cans of malt in, no sugar, anyway it
will be ok, let it ferment for 7 days then rack into your bottling
bucket with 3/4 cup of priming sugar disolved in 3/4 cup of boiling
water (cool it before adding) and bottle, keep it in a warm, room temp,
area for 2 weeks, then down cellar where its cool to age for 4 weeks,
of course you have to try some after 2 weeks to be sure it
carbonates



, I'll be checking my carbonation Monday night...lol....it'll only be 10 days but I want to see how it tastes.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 15, 2006)

This is confusing. It said "if you are making mad-dog stout, no sugar necessary." ??? I assumed then, if I am NOT making mad-dog stout, I do.....


So let me get this straight:


1. keep fermenting until friday (1 week.)


2. rack to another bucket on friday


3. add sugar mixture to it.


4. BOTTLE IT right away? After a week of fermentation?


5. wait two weeks. ?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 16, 2006)

After 7 days from the start boil your corn sugar and cool it (I put my
little pot out in the snow to cool, doesn't take long, just be sure to
wipe the bottom off so it doesn't drip into the bottling bucket) dump
it into the bottom of the bottling bucket and rack the beer onto it,
give it a stir to mix but not too much, don't want to add any more air
than nessessary. Bottle the beer at this time. My wheat beer had a
starting SG of 1.066, this was with the can of wheat beer and 3lbs of
dried malt extract (the dried malt extract would have been the same as
the extra can of malt) and water to 4.25 gallons total volume (I added
more water to bring the PA down a little) the finishing SG was 1.026,
this is because malt doesn't go to zero like wine does, and the wheat
keeps it even higher. My finished PA was 5.1, I like my beer beter at
3.5 but wanted to stay close to what the kit recomended.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm sitting here having a bottle of wheat beer and a bowl of DEBS Pasta
de Fagioli....man "it don't get no better than this" the wheat beer is
crisp and refreshing...I like it!! The pasta de fagioli is just right
with an extra teaspoon of cayanne and a can of mushrooms.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 16, 2006)

yippee! Roland told me that it was good



!!!





After we spoke, I transferred to a carboy, like you do. And of course, I had a sip. YUM! I'm jealous that you can already sit down in front of the boob-tube and drink a brew.












Just a few more days, Martina. Stay calm.....


----------



## masta (Jan 16, 2006)

Frank,


Check out recipes for Deb's *Sausage Lentil Soup*.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG


I racked/filtered a lot of wines tonight (3) and I (unfortunately) had a "nip" of the Hefeweizen.


I couldn't stop.... OMG! I think I had more than I should have from it, but it was like GERMANY!






My husband came down, and I gave him a swig, and he said, "Ahhhhh! Now, you made this?!? How much does 4-5 gallons cost? Reminds me of home."






Hefeweizen is his absolute favorite beer.





He did remark, however, that it was not very carbonated. I told him that i have to add some sugar (primer?) and then... but OMG!!! I couldn't keep my hands off it!





Thank you, Frank. Thank you, thank you, thank you. When I'm sober, I will tell it to you again.





Just wanted to keep you all updated....





M.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Martina! The least you could do is Thank Frank! Gee!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 19, 2006)

Funny....nice to see people enjoying the fruits of their labor...


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 19, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> Hey Martina! The least you could do is Thank Frank! Gee!







*OMG!!! *





*Did I forget to thank him?!?!?






*





Man, I'm not "conditioned" anymore.... I used to drink _*liters*_ at a time. No, like "3-4" sips (okay, gulps) make me all googly.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, I recovered. It certainly is a good tasting beer. Thanks, Frank.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 20, 2006)

Martina, I'm enjoying a pilsner now, it tastes good as long as I don't
have a Hefeweizen first, then it tastes a little bitter, cause the
Hefeweizen is SO SMOOTH!!



NO THANK YOU...for broadening my horizons!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!





The Hefeweizen is great! I opened up a bottle for my husband a couple of nights ago, and he said, "You're beer-making abilities are much better than your wine-making abilities."





I think I'm going to have to get "into" beer.


----------

